# Benvenuti nel nuovo MW!



## admin (26 Luglio 2021)

Benvenuti nel nuovo Milanwold! Come potete vedere, abbiamo cercare di conservare il più possibile la stessa struttura. Abbiamo apportato dei cambiamenti a livello grafico e soprattutto a livello di CSM. Speriamo che vi troverete bene!

C'è ancora qualcosina da fare, piano piano...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Luglio 2021)

Grazie mille e complimenti, da informatico so cosa c'è dietro...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Luglio 2021)

grazie mille @admin ! dobbiamo abituarci un attimo ma sicuramente una versione più moderna e user friendly!


----------



## gabri65 (26 Luglio 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Benvenuti nel nuovo Milanwold! Come potete vedere, abbiamo cercare di conservare il più possibile la stessa struttura. Abbiamo apportato dei cambiamenti a livello grafico e soprattutto a livello di CSM. Speriamo che vi troverete bene!
> 
> C'è ancora qualcosina da fare, piano piano...



Grazie Admin.


----------



## Mika (26 Luglio 2021)

Mi piace molto, è più leggero dell'altro  bel lavoro!


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Luglio 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Benvenuti nel nuovo Milanwold! Come potete vedere, abbiamo cercare di conservare il più possibile la stessa struttura. Abbiamo apportato dei cambiamenti a livello grafico e soprattutto a livello di CSM. Speriamo che vi troverete bene!
> 
> C'è ancora qualcosina da fare, piano piano...


A parte lo shock iniziale direi fosse necessario un cambiamento dopo anni. Sembra accattivante la nuova grafica


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2021)

Grazie a voi!


----------



## Raryof (26 Luglio 2021)

Bene, l'altro secondo me era troppo "figlio di FF" . Molto bello il diavoletto nella grafica, molto rappresentativo e unico, con buona pace delle zebre..
Sono sparite le rep quindi? solo pollicioni?

@admin sono infiniti i like? o limitati?


----------



## The P (26 Luglio 2021)

Grandi! Complimenti @admin


----------



## Sculacciacciughe (26 Luglio 2021)

Non mi convince, credo sia buono per l'uso sullo smartphone, ma sul pc era molto meglio la vecchia grafica.
Ci abitueremo giocoforza.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Luglio 2021)

Sculacciacciughe ha scritto:


> Non mi convince, credo sia buono per l'uso sullo smartphone, ma sul pc era molto meglio la vecchia grafica.
> Ci abitueremo giocoforza.


Concordo


----------



## fabri47 (26 Luglio 2021)

Molto carino.


----------



## Andris (26 Luglio 2021)

grazie.
l'unica cosa che vedo troppo bianco, un po' di colore non guasterebbe per me


----------



## Stex (26 Luglio 2021)

Ho preso un colpo ... pensavo a un attacco di hacker


----------



## __king george__ (26 Luglio 2021)

divertente il like..però sono spariti le faccine se non sbaglio


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Luglio 2021)

Interessante, però troppo pianco. Se si potesse scegliere la modalita scura sarebbe meglio


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Luglio 2021)

Sculacciacciughe ha scritto:


> Non mi convince, credo sia buono per l'uso sullo smartphone, ma sul pc era molto meglio la vecchia grafica.
> Ci abitueremo giocoforza.


Concordo, su pc l'altra grafica era migliore


----------



## fabri47 (26 Luglio 2021)

Una domanda, come mai mi dice che ogni messaggio deve essere approvato e che i visitatori non lo vedono?


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Luglio 2021)

il primo impatto è buono, poi è solo questione di abitudine. 

ottimo lavoro e complimenti a tutto lo staff. 

p.s. le faccine sono state eliminate ?


----------



## UDG (26 Luglio 2021)

Grazie Admin, piano, piano ci si abitua


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2021)

Grazie ancora a voi!


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Una domanda, come mai mi dice che ogni messaggio deve essere approvato e che i visitatori non lo vedono?



In questa discussione? O in generale?


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Luglio 2021)

@admin hai/avete fatto un gran bel lavoro. Piccolo appunto: sarebbe il top se si potesse scegliere se avere sfondo bianco, come ora, o modalità scura(sfondo nero) come prima


----------



## fabri47 (26 Luglio 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> In questa discussione? O in generale?


In tutte e tra l'altro non posso inviare mp, visto che te ne volevo inviare uno e mi usciva "Non puoi iniziare una conversione con i seguenti destinatari: admin." e pure con gli altri non mi fa inviare nulla.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Luglio 2021)

Eh niente


----------



## zamp2010 (26 Luglio 2021)

Un bel lavortetto, Piccole le cambiamente ma si potra ancora migliorare second me


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Luglio 2021)

La prima cosa che si nota è la fluidità da smartphone, finalmente!


----------



## morokan (26 Luglio 2021)

complimenti ragazzi, bel lavoro


----------



## Masanijey (27 Luglio 2021)

Non so se è un problema solo mio, ma lo scroll tra un messaggio e l'altro è infinito, ed è intervallato da schermo completamente bianco. In più scrollando rapidamente i messaggi non si vedono. Smartphone Android


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Luglio 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Benvenuti nel nuovo Milanwold! Come potete vedere, abbiamo cercare di conservare il più possibile la stessa struttura. Abbiamo apportato dei cambiamenti a livello grafico e soprattutto a livello di CSM. Speriamo che vi troverete bene!
> 
> C'è ancora qualcosina da fare, piano piano...



Grandi , su smartphone va meravigliosamente adesso!! Non dovrò più passare alla modalità desktop, con il rischio di crash dal mio iphone 7 

Per quel che conta ho apprezzato molto il fatto che avete "convertito" anche discussioni antiche (letteralmente), e grazie a tutti quelli che hanno preso parte al processo (so cosa c’è dietro pur lavorando sull’HW) e che ci offrono questo sfogo quotidiano.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (27 Luglio 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Benvenuti nel nuovo Milanwold! Come potete vedere, abbiamo cercare di conservare il più possibile la stessa struttura. Abbiamo apportato dei cambiamenti a livello grafico e soprattutto a livello di CSM. Speriamo che vi troverete bene!
> 
> C'è ancora qualcosina da fare, piano piano...


Grazie ragazzi per il grande lavoro e la vostra grande dedicazione al milanismo.
La classe à tous les étages si dice qui.


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2021)

Grazie a voi!

Come da richiesta, ho inserito uno sfondo più scuro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Luglio 2021)

Sono riuscito ad accedere anch'io, molto bello! 
Devo solo abituarmi alle nuove faccine, ero molto legato alle vecchie emoticons 

PS. Ho qualche problema con i permessi, sia come utente normale che come staff. Domani dò una controllata con calma e se persistono ti segnalo tutto, @admin!


----------



## chicagousait (27 Luglio 2021)

Mi assento per un giorno dal forum e mi trovo questa novità, piacevole novità


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Luglio 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Benvenuti nel nuovo Milanwold! Come potete vedere, abbiamo cercare di conservare il più possibile la stessa struttura. Abbiamo apportato dei cambiamenti a livello grafico e soprattutto a livello di CSM. Speriamo che vi troverete bene!
> 
> C'è ancora qualcosina da fare, piano piano...


Complimenti amministratore.
Piano piano prenderò dimestichezza.


----------



## Giofa (27 Luglio 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Benvenuti nel nuovo Milanwold! Come potete vedere, abbiamo cercare di conservare il più possibile la stessa struttura. Abbiamo apportato dei cambiamenti a livello grafico e soprattutto a livello di CSM. Speriamo che vi troverete bene!
> 
> C'è ancora qualcosina da fare, piano piano...


Molto bello, grazie ancora per il lavoro svolto. Solo una piccola cosa: non vi è la possibilità di continuare a visulizzare il primo messaggio anche nelle pagine successive? Sarebbe una bella cosa, anche per evitare di farci sgridare quando non quotiamo


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Luglio 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Grazie a voi!
> 
> Come da richiesta, ho inserito uno sfondo più scuro


Grazie.

Mancano solo la data d'iscrizione e il numero di messaggi, questi mi mancano.

Grazie mille comunque.

Ma le faccine dove sono?


----------



## pazzomania (27 Luglio 2021)

Bravo @admin ottimo lavoro!

Solo una cosa, forse non ho compreso io:

Quando si entra nel forum c'è il diavoletto colorato di rosso per indicare le sezioni dove ci sono nuovi messaggi scritti dopo l' ultimo accesso.

Poi però entrando nella sezione, tutti i titoli sono in grassetto, pure quelli già letti.

E' risolvibile? Prima erano in grassetto solo le discussioni con nuovi messaggi.


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Grazie.
> 
> Mancano solo la data d'iscrizione e il numero di messaggi, questi mi mancano.
> 
> ...




La data d'iscrizione ed il numero di messaggi sono sui profili. Basta cliccarci sopra. Le faccine sono in "Più opzioni" di fianco ad inserisci immagine


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Bravo @admin ottimo lavoro!
> 
> Solo una cosa, forse non ho compreso io:
> 
> ...



mmmmm non so dirti. Forse c'è qualcosa che effettivamente non hai ancora letto


----------



## pazzomania (27 Luglio 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> mmmmm non so dirti. Forse c'è qualcosa che effettivamente non hai ancora letto


No perchè ho segnato tutti come già letti.
Ed effettivamente nella home del forum vedo solo poche sezioni col "diavoletto rosso"...

Ma solo a me capita ?!


----------



## mil77 (27 Luglio 2021)

Ciao, innanzitutto complimenti per il nuovo sito.
Io ho problema, posso scrivere e rispondere solo a questa discussione.
Nelle altre discussioni non possono fare nulla ed esce scritto devi registrarti per rispondere a questa discussione.
Ma non so come fare. E' un problema solo mio?


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ciao, innanzitutto complimenti per il nuovo sito.
> Io ho problema, posso scrivere e rispondere solo a questa discussione.
> Nelle altre discussioni non possono fare nulla ed esce scritto devi registrarti per rispondere a questa discussione.
> Ma non so come fare. E' un problema solo mio?



Fai uno screen


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ciao, innanzitutto complimenti per il nuovo sito.
> Io ho problema, posso scrivere e rispondere solo a questa discussione.
> Nelle altre discussioni non possono fare nulla ed esce scritto devi registrarti per rispondere a questa discussione.
> Ma non so come fare. E' un problema solo mio?



Ora dovrebbe andare. Eri nel gruppo "Tifoso rivale"


----------



## Andrea89 (27 Luglio 2021)

Versione mobile veramente figa, complimenti. 
però non trovo il tasto per i like, sono presenti solo su desktop?


----------



## Masanijey (27 Luglio 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Grazie a voi!
> 
> Come da richiesta, ho inserito uno sfondo più scuro


Ciao Admin si tratta di un tema da impostare? Perché io vedo ancora sfondo bianco.


----------



## elpacoderoma (27 Luglio 2021)

Davvero complimenti era da tempo che aspettavo un ottima versione mobile per mw


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2021)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Ciao Admin si tratta di un tema da impostare? Perché io vedo ancora sfondo bianco.


Cancella la cache


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2021)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Versione mobile veramente figa, complimenti.
> però non trovo il tasto per i like, sono presenti solo su desktop?


Io li vedo anche su mobile!


----------



## pazzomania (27 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Bravo @admin ottimo lavoro!
> 
> Solo una cosa, forse non ho compreso io:
> 
> ...



Ragazzi please, solo a me capita ? E' importante mi manda ai matti se non la risolvo.

PS: ma il multiquote come si fa ?!


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi please, solo a me capita ? E' importante mi manda ai matti se non la risolvo.
> 
> PS: ma il multiquote come si fa ?!



Basta cliccare su replica su tutti i messaggi da quotare


----------



## Andrea89 (27 Luglio 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Io li vedo anche su mobile!


Io no, anche sloggandomi e pulendo la cache. Forse perché ho iOS?


----------



## mil77 (27 Luglio 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ora dovrebbe andare. Eri nel gruppo "Tifoso rivale"


Si adesso funziona. Grazie


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Luglio 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Benvenuti nel nuovo Milanwold! Come potete vedere, abbiamo cercare di conservare il più possibile la stessa struttura. Abbiamo apportato dei cambiamenti a livello grafico e soprattutto a livello di CSM. Speriamo che vi troverete bene!
> 
> C'è ancora qualcosina da fare, piano piano...


Mha sorpreso però una volta abituato lo trovato un lavoro ben fatto.. complimenti


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Luglio 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Benvenuti nel nuovo Milanwold! Come potete vedere, abbiamo cercare di conservare il più possibile la stessa struttura. Abbiamo apportato dei cambiamenti a livello grafico e soprattutto a livello di CSM. Speriamo che vi troverete bene!
> 
> C'è ancora qualcosina da fare, piano piano...


Ah però 
Complimenti 
Forza Milan


----------



## koti (27 Luglio 2021)

Da mobile è molto più navigabile, mi piace.


----------



## cris (27 Luglio 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Benvenuti nel nuovo Milanwold! Come potete vedere, abbiamo cercare di conservare il più possibile la stessa struttura. Abbiamo apportato dei cambiamenti a livello grafico e soprattutto a livello di CSM. Speriamo che vi troverete bene!
> 
> C'è ancora qualcosina da fare, piano piano...


Ben fatto Admin, nettamente migliorata anche la versione web per smartphone


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (27 Luglio 2021)

Bel restyling


admin ha scritto:


> Benvenuti nel nuovo Milanwold! Come potete vedere, abbiamo cercare di conservare il più possibile la stessa struttura. Abbiamo apportato dei cambiamenti a livello grafico e soprattutto a livello di CSM. Speriamo che vi troverete bene!
> 
> C'è ancora qualcosina da fare, piano piano...


Bel restyling


----------



## Raryof (27 Luglio 2021)

Ho notato che c'è il Report sotto ogni messaggio e secondo me confonde un po' durante la lettura visto che entra praticamente in tutti in messaggi soprattutto quelli cortissimi.
Non trovate? sarebbe da spostare o usare una grafichina per sostituire la scritta, cosa ne pensi @admin ? lo scrivo adesso visto che il forum sembra essere ancora in evoluzione..


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ho notato che c'è il Report sotto ogni messaggio e secondo me confonde un po' durante la lettura visto che entra praticamente in tutti in messaggi soprattutto quelli cortissimi.
> Non trovate? sarebbe da spostare o usare una grafichina per sostituire la scritta, cosa ne pensi @admin ? lo scrivo adesso visto che il forum sembra essere ancora in evoluzione..


Quale report?!


----------



## gabri65 (27 Luglio 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Quale report?!









Ciao Admin. Effettivamente aggiunge un po' di confusione visiva, starebbe meglio a destra, insieme ai pulsanti di Like e Replica. Poi non so come viene renderizzato su una piattaforma mobile.


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2021)

Ehhh non so se si può spostare. Vedo


----------



## Raryof (27 Luglio 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Quale report?!


La scritta Report sotto ogni messaggio, secondo me entra ogni volta nella lettura del messaggio essendo una scritta nera come il messaggio stesso.
Molto meglio il ! o una grafichina, così per me confonde un po', niente di drammatico ma ad alcuni può dare fastidio.
E' solo un consiglio eh, sia chiaro.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Luglio 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ehhh non so se si può spostare. Vedo


Ah aspetta ... non appare solo il Report. Se sei tu l'autore del messaggio, allora appare anche "Elimina" e "Modifica" ... Vabbé, fa niente. Diventa meno intellegibile se un utente non ha firma.


----------



## Raryof (27 Luglio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ah aspetta ... non appare solo il Report. Se sei tu l'autore del messaggio, allora appare anche "Elimina" e "Modifica" ... Vabbé, fa niente. Diventa meno intellegibile se un utente non ha firma.


Vero, ma rientrano comunque nel campo visivo di chi legge soprattutto per via del colore del testo.
Nel "vecchio" mw mi pare fosse un punto esclamativo e spostato a destra, non ricordo sinceramente anche perché penso di non aver mai segnalato nessuno da quando sono qui.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Luglio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ah aspetta ... non appare solo il Report. Se sei tu l'autore del messaggio, allora appare anche "Elimina" e "Modifica" ... Vabbé, fa niente. Diventa meno intellegibile se un utente non ha firma.


Se non erro hai animo nerd anche tu un poco.
Domanda: quando entri in una sezione qualunque del forum, mettiamo "Calciomercato", non vedi tutti i titoli delle varie discussioni in grassetto?
Non riesco distinguere quali hanno nuovi messaggi e quali no.

Impazzisco. Ho provato anche da mobile, stessa cosa, non credo sia un mio problema.


----------



## Raryof (27 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se non erro hai animo nerd anche tu un poco.
> Domanda: quando entri in una sezione qualunque del forum, mettiamo "Calciomercato", non vedi tutti i titoli delle varie discussioni in grassetto?
> Non riesco distinguere quali hanno nuovi messaggi e quali no.
> 
> Impazzisco. Ho provato anche da mobile, stessa cosa, non credo sia un mio problema.


 I nuovi messaggi hanno Nuovo (su sfondo arancione) in alto a destra (nel post stesso) ma devi entrare nel topic per vederlo.
Ditemi se sbaglio..


----------



## gabri65 (27 Luglio 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ehhh non so se si può spostare. Vedo





Raryof ha scritto:


> Vero, ma rientrano comunque nel campo visivo di chi legge soprattutto per via del colore del testo.
> Nel "vecchio" mw mi pare fosse un punto esclamativo e spostato a destra, non ricordo sinceramente anche perché penso di non aver mai segnalato nessuno da quando sono qui.



Sì, era così. Secondo me sarebbe sufficiente una linea per demarcare l'area testuale del messaggio, in modo da lasciare le opzioni ben visibili e distinte dal testo, oppure mettere dei bottoni invece che la semplice scritta. Ma capisco che potrebbe significare intervenire sul codice del motore, non è semplice.



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se non erro hai animo nerd anche tu un poco.
> Domanda: quando entri in una sezione qualunque del forum, mettiamo "Calciomercato", non vedi tutti i titoli delle varie discussioni in grassetto?
> Non riesco distinguere quali hanno nuovi messaggi e quali no.
> 
> Impazzisco. Ho provato anche da mobile, stessa cosa, non credo sia un mio problema.



Mi sembra di vedere tutto in grassetto, qualche diavolino è bianco e qualcuno è rosso. Ma io non opero come te, e sono comunque inattendibile perché lavoro da pc da scrivania. Prova a fare esperimenti con "Segna tutto come letto" nella barra nera in cima alla pagina, dove ci sta anche il tuo nome.

Ma forse è meglio se senti Admin.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Luglio 2021)

Scusate ma come si imposta lo sfondo scuro?


----------



## James45 (27 Luglio 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Benvenuti nel nuovo Milanwold! Come potete vedere, abbiamo cercare di conservare il più possibile la stessa struttura. Abbiamo apportato dei cambiamenti a livello grafico e soprattutto a livello di CSM. Speriamo che vi troverete bene!
> 
> C'è ancora qualcosina da fare, piano piano...



Wow! 

Non dico altro


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Scusate ma come si imposta lo sfondo scuro?


È già impostato cancella la cache


----------



## ARKANA (27 Luglio 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Benvenuti nel nuovo Milanwold! Come potete vedere, abbiamo cercare di conservare il più possibile la stessa struttura. Abbiamo apportato dei cambiamenti a livello grafico e soprattutto a livello di CSM. Speriamo che vi troverete bene!
> 
> C'è ancora qualcosina da fare, piano piano...


sarò sincero, devo abituarmici, però non c'è che dire, davvero un gran bel lavoro


----------



## overlord (27 Luglio 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Benvenuti nel nuovo Milanwold! Come potete vedere, abbiamo cercare di conservare il più possibile la stessa struttura. Abbiamo apportato dei cambiamenti a livello grafico e soprattutto a livello di CSM. Speriamo che vi troverete bene!
> 
> C'è ancora qualcosina da fare, piano piano...


Grazie! Molto bello e molto più usabile anche da mobile. Bravi.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Luglio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, era così. Secondo me sarebbe sufficiente una linea per demarcare l'area testuale del messaggio, in modo da lasciare le opzioni ben visibili e distinte dal testo, oppure mettere dei bottoni invece che la semplice scritta. Ma capisco che potrebbe significare intervenire sul codice del motore, non è semplice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Provato tutto, sia da pc casa, che da lavoro da PC

E' impossibile distinguere quali discussioni hanno nuovi messaggi

Nella vecchia versione i titoli erano in grassetto, solo quelli con nuovi messaggi dall' ultimo accesso.

Adesso son tutti in grassetto, vedremo se si risolve.

Nel forum difficilmente entro con mobile ( fissazioni mie)


----------



## Butcher (27 Luglio 2021)

Da smartphone è una bomba. Prima era scomodissimo!


----------



## pazzomania (27 Luglio 2021)

Un altro consiglio che mi permetto di dare ( da pc)

Quelle due tabelle ( New Threads e Most Messages) sotto al titolo della discussione non stanno tanto bene


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Provato tutto, sia da pc casa, che da lavoro da PC
> 
> E' impossibile distinguere quali discussioni hanno nuovi messaggi
> 
> ...



Come detto, prova ad entrare all'interno di una sezione( es. calciomercato) e selezionare "segna come già letto" sotto invia risposta.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Luglio 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come detto, prova ad entrare all'interno di una sezione( es. calciomercato) e selezionare "segna come già letto" sotto invia risposta.


Si si certo, provato di tutto.
Rimane sempre tutto in grassetto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Provato tutto, sia da pc casa, che da lavoro da PC
> 
> E' impossibile distinguere quali discussioni hanno nuovi messaggi
> 
> ...


Da newthreads puoi comunque distinguere i letti dai nn letti con le freccette blu o rosse.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Luglio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Da newthreads puoi comunque distinguere i letti dai nn letti con le freccette blu o rosse.


Sono metodico.

Quando entro nel forum apro tutte le varie sezioni. E da li comincio 

Ridatemi il mio sgrassettato


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2021)

Mi informo dai


----------



## Sculacciacciughe (27 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si si certo, provato di tutto.
> Rimane sempre tutto in grassetto


lo stesso per me. da pc.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Luglio 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mi informo dai


Grazie.

Pensavo fosse il miglior metodo il mio per navigare nel forum, invece mi sa di no ahaha

Grazie admin, ne va della mia ( poca ) lucidità mentale.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Luglio 2021)

Sculacciacciughe ha scritto:


> lo stesso per me. da pc.


Già.
Comunque anche da mobile, se entri ad esempio nella sottocategoria "calciomercato", non hai più in grassetto i topic con nuovi messaggi, ma lo sono tutti.


----------



## Raryof (27 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Già.
> Comunque anche da mobile, se entri ad esempio nella sottocategoria "calciomercato", non hai più in grassetto i topic con nuovi messaggi, ma lo sono tutti.



Per i topic non lo so ma i post che non hai ancora letto hanno tutti Nuovo su sfondo arancione in alto a destra, una volta che entri nel topic e poi ci rientri scompare.


----------



## Sculacciacciughe (27 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Un altro consiglio che mi permetto di dare ( da pc)
> 
> Quelle due tabelle ( New Threads e Most Messages) sotto al titolo della discussione non stanno tanto bene


Secondo me, most messages, e' completamente inutile, ma poi a che serve? al massimo si puo mettere in fondo al sito se si vuole tenere questa statistica.


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2021)

Sculacciacciughe ha scritto:


> Secondo me, most messages, e' completamente inutile, ma poi a che serve? al massimo si puo mettere in fondo al sito se si vuole tenere questa statistica.



Se clicchi sulla freccia ci sono anche i profili con più reputazioni favorevoli


----------



## Sculacciacciughe (27 Luglio 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Se clicchi sulla freccia ci sono anche i profili con più reputazioni favorevoli


Lo so, ma non mi sembra tanto utile pure quello, preferirei piu spazio per ultimi posts.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Luglio 2021)

come tutte le cose nuove c'è da abituarcisi un pò


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Luglio 2021)

@admin utilizzando chrome mi esce il messaggio"400 bad request" quando clicco su un thread. Da smartphone o utilizzando safari (ho un Mac) nessun problema. Lo segnalo perché magari capita anche ad altri.


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> @admin utilizzando chrome mi esce il messaggio"400 bad request" quando clicco su un thread. Da smartphone o utilizzando safari (ho un Mac) nessun problema. Lo segnalo perché magari capita anche ad altri.



Cancella la cache


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Luglio 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Cancella la cache


perfetto ora va anche in chrome. grazie


----------



## ILMAGO (27 Luglio 2021)

esteticamente forse preferivo come era prima... ma a livello di velocità/pesantezza del sito non c'è proprio paragone, complimenti!


----------



## Andre96 (27 Luglio 2021)

A me da PC quando rispondo o modifico mi esce 
"Oops! Qualcosa è andato storto.
Oops! Qualcosa è andato storto... Riprova. Potresti trovare maggiori informazioni nella consolle del browser."
Alla fine sono riuscito a postare, ma quando modifico esce di continuo.


----------



## admin (28 Luglio 2021)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> A me da PC quando rispondo o modifico mi esce
> "Oops! Qualcosa è andato storto.
> Oops! Qualcosa è andato storto... Riprova. Potresti trovare maggiori informazioni nella consolle del browser."
> Alla fine sono riuscito a postare, ma quando modifico esce di continuo.



Ho controllato i tuoi permessi personali e sono ok. Prova a cancellare la cache.


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (28 Luglio 2021)

Una volta svuotata la cache come faccio a inserire lo sfondo scuro?


----------



## Andre96 (28 Luglio 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ho controllato i tuoi permessi personali e sono ok. Prova a cancellare la cache.


Grazie, mi sa che capita se lascio una pagina del forum accesa per troppo tempo da loggato. Sloggandomi e loggandomi nuovamente pare venga risolto subito il problema.


----------



## admin (28 Luglio 2021)

Ziggy Stardust ha scritto:


> Una volta svuotata la cache come faccio a inserire lo sfondo scuro?


Dovresti vederlo in automatico. Parliamo della versione desktop ovviamente


----------



## babsodiolinter (28 Luglio 2021)

Grazie admin...
Solo io ho perso una giornata ha cercare il modo di farlo tornare com'era prima?


----------



## babsodiolinter (28 Luglio 2021)

@admin 
Sto cercando di modificare il post sopra per un errore di battitura ma mi dà errore..
Non mi fa modificare


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Luglio 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Benvenuti nel nuovo Milanwold! Come potete vedere, abbiamo cercare di conservare il più possibile la stessa struttura. Abbiamo apportato dei cambiamenti a livello grafico e soprattutto a livello di CSM. Speriamo che vi troverete bene!
> 
> C'è ancora qualcosina da fare, piano piano...


Bella la nuova veste grafica, complimenti!
Segnalo una cosa che secondo me va corretta: nelle discussioni con molte pagine mi pare non sia possibile andare direttamente all'ultima come nella versione precedente, secondo me è una cosa comoda che andrebbe ripristinata


----------



## hakaishin (28 Luglio 2021)

Complimenti per il nuovo forum!!

ho notato una cosa: se scrivo un post dice che deve essere prima approvato da un moderatore. È normale!

graziee


----------



## admin (28 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Complimenti per il nuovo forum!!
> 
> ho notato una cosa: se scrivo un post dice che deve essere prima approvato da un moderatore. È normale!
> 
> graziee



Risolto

Modificato i permessi per Tifoso rivale


----------



## admin (28 Luglio 2021)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> @admin
> Sto cercando di modificare il post sopra per un errore di battitura ma mi dà errore..
> Non mi fa modificare



Nessun problema di permessi nel caso tuo! Puoi modificare i contenuti. Se non riesci, cancella la cache


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Provato tutto, sia da pc casa, che da lavoro da PC
> 
> E' impossibile distinguere quali discussioni hanno nuovi messaggi
> 
> ...


lo distingui da colore della freccia, rossa o blu.
spero di non aver detto una cavolata.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lo distingui da colore della freccia, rossa o blu.
> spero di non aver detto una cavolata.


Non c'è alcuna freccia eh...
Le freccette sono nella tabella "new Threads" in cima ad ogni pagina

Entra ad esempio qui:




__





Calciomercato in uscita



Tutte le trattative riguardanti i giocatori del Milan in partenza e le cessioni.




www.milanworld.net





L' elenco delle discussioni è tutto in grassetto, sempre, anche se hai già letto i messaggi ( nella vecchia versione non era cosi)

A me sembrava il metodo più utile e immediato per usufruire del forum, ma siccome me ne lamento solo io evidentemente non è sto problema.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non c'è alcuna freccia eh...
> Le freccette sono nella tabella "new Threads" in cima ad ogni pagina
> 
> Entra ad esempio qui:
> ...


ho capito.
mai guardato da qui, sempre dai new threads o new posts.

puoi usare i filtri.. ultimi messaggi. e ordini tutto.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Luglio 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Risolto
> 
> Modificato i permessi per Tifoso rivale


Grazie Admin!!!
Come sempre!


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Luglio 2021)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> A me da PC quando rispondo o modifico mi esce
> "Oops! Qualcosa è andato storto.
> Oops! Qualcosa è andato storto... Riprova. Potresti trovare maggiori informazioni nella consolle del browser."
> Alla fine sono riuscito a postare, ma quando modifico esce di continuo.


Mi è capitato di avere il tuo stesso problema, ma in realtà aggiornando la pagina ho notato poi che il messaggio era stato inserito, ma non aggiornando la schermata in alto a sx di "latest posts"

Edit: no, non lo posta, sono io rimbambito.
Resta in fondo salvato come messaggio "bozzato" ma non spedito.
Bisognerebbe differenziare il colore tra i messaggi già inviati e quello che si sta inserendo, ci si confonde un pò.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Luglio 2021)

Sono un nostalgico del vecchio sito 

Per lo smartphone nulla da dire,a differenza di prima ora va da dio!
Invece dal portatile/fisso...la versione precedente era il top 
Sarà questione di abitudine


----------



## pazzomania (28 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ho capito.
> mai guardato da qui, sempre dai new threads o new posts.
> 
> puoi usare i filtri.. ultimi messaggi. e ordini tutto.


Si certo, ma la logica vuole che entro in una sezione qualunque > riesco a capire quali discussioni hanno messaggi nuovi

E' cosi su ogni forum da sempre. Confido in @admin altrimenti mi avrà sulla coscienza


----------



## admin (28 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si certo, ma la logica vuole che entro in una sezione qualunque > riesco a capire quali discussioni hanno messaggi nuovi
> 
> E' cosi su ogni forum da sempre. Confido in @admin altrimenti mi avrà sulla coscienza



A me funziona tranquillamente entrando in una sezione (es. calciomercato) e cliccando in cima su "Già letta". Il diavoletto diventa automaticamente bianco.

Questo è l'unico modo. Altri non ce ne sono.


----------



## Andre96 (28 Luglio 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Mi è capitato di avere il tuo stesso problema, ma in realtà aggiornando la pagina ho notato poi che il messaggio era stato inserito, ma non aggiornando la schermata in alto a sx di "latest posts"
> 
> Edit: no, non lo posta, sono io rimbambito.
> Resta in fondo salvato come messaggio "bozzato" ma non spedito.
> Bisognerebbe differenziare il colore tra i messaggi già inviati e quello che si sta inserendo, ci si confonde un pò.


Stessa cosa, soprattutto con la modifica. Quando invio un commento anche se mi da errore dopo alcuni tentativi me lo accetta, ma se devo modificare è proprio un terno al lotto.
E concordo anche sulla confusione tra la bozza e il messaggio inviato.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Luglio 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> A me funziona tranquillamente entrando in una sezione (es. calciomercato) e cliccando in cima su "Già letta". Il diavoletto diventa automaticamente bianco.
> 
> Questo è l'unico modo. Altri non ce ne sono.


Il diavoletto certo, diventa bianco.

Ma quando tu entri in una sezione poi non distingui più cosa hai da leggere e cosa no.

Pazienza, se non si può fare nulla amen. Grazie lo stesso.


----------



## admin (28 Luglio 2021)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Stessa cosa, soprattutto con la modifica. Quando invio un commento anche se mi da errore dopo alcuni tentativi me lo accetta, ma se devo modificare è proprio un terno al lotto.
> E concordo anche sulla confusione tra la bozza e il messaggio inviato.


Come già detto, hai cancellato la cache o provato con un altro browser?


----------



## kekkopot (29 Luglio 2021)

A me piace: ottimo lavoro!
La versione per smartphone è un livello nettamente superiore


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Luglio 2021)

@admin , ma c'è un modo per togliere il box "most messages " ?

Ps :Ma com'è possibile che Splendidi incisivi che non scrive da anni è in sesta posizione ?


----------



## admin (29 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> @admin , ma c'è un modo per togliere il box "most messages " ?
> 
> Ps :Ma com'è possibile che Splendidi incisivi che non scrive da anni è in sesta posizione ?



Ok poi la tolgo. Lascio solo ultime news e repliche


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Luglio 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ok poi la tolgo. Lascio solo ultime news e repliche


grazie,


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Luglio 2021)

Non funzionano più gli ignore, purtroppo leggo le defecate di chi ho in ignora


----------



## admin (30 Luglio 2021)

Clicchi sul profilo e poi su ignora


----------



## admin (30 Luglio 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non funzionano più gli ignore, purtroppo leggo le defecate di chi ho in ignora


Clicchi sul profilo e poi su ignora


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Luglio 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Clicchi sul profilo e poi su ignora


Si si come fare ho visto, ma quando scorro nelle discussioni non si "oscurano" i messaggi di chi ho in lista ignora. 

Riguardo al nuovo sito devo dire che é più veloce nei caricamenti delle pagine, e da cell é pure più comodo ed intuitivo, da PC credo basti solo prenderci la mano.


----------



## rossonero71 (30 Luglio 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Benvenuti nel nuovo Milanwold! Come potete vedere, abbiamo cercare di conservare il più possibile la stessa struttura. Abbiamo apportato dei cambiamenti a livello grafico e soprattutto a livello di CSM. Speriamo che vi troverete bene!
> 
> C'è ancora qualcosina da fare, piano piano...


Ciao forse è meglio scriverlo qua.

Fra un messaggio e l'altro si deve scorrere al infinito con pagina bianca, come si risolve?


----------



## admin (30 Luglio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ciao forse è meglio scriverlo qua.
> 
> Fra un messaggio e l'altro si deve scorrere al infinito con pagina bianca, come si risolve?


Non capisco. Fai uno screen


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Luglio 2021)

Wow. Che shock!!!! ero molto affezionato alla vecchia grafica, ma questa sembra andare molto più veloce, mi ci abituerò, complimenti per il lavoro


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2021)

Admin ciao, non so se ne avete già parlato ma lo scrivo così nel caso rimane qui per tutti : 
Mi capita aprendo le sezioni di trovare in alto vecchissimi Thread, tipo in calciomercato mi escono quelli del 2018 ( ti ricordi i vecchi “ Messi in evidenza “ ). E devo scorrere 1 o 2 pagine per trovare gli attuali.


----------



## Zenos (30 Luglio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ciao forse è meglio scriverlo qua.
> 
> Fra un messaggio e l'altro si deve scorrere al infinito con pagina bianca, come si risolve?


Capita anche a me,non sempre però.tra i msg a volte c'è uno spazio bianco che ti obbliga a scrollare molto per leggere il messaggio successivo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Admin ciao, non so se ne avete già parlato ma lo scrivo così nel caso rimane qui per tutti :
> Mi capita aprendo le sezioni di trovare in alto vecchissimi Thread, tipo in calciomercato mi escono quelli del 2018 ( ti ricordi i vecchi “ Messi in evidenza “ ). E devo scorrere 1 o 2 pagine per trovare gli attuali.



Io ne vedo solo un paio, tra l'altro alcune news vecchissime le ho già depennate.
Tu ne vedi una/due pagine? 
Prova a fare uno screen...


----------



## pazzomania (30 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Admin ciao, non so se ne avete già parlato ma lo scrivo così nel caso rimane qui per tutti :
> Mi capita aprendo le sezioni di trovare in alto vecchissimi Thread, tipo in calciomercato mi escono quelli del 2018 ( ti ricordi i vecchi “ Messi in evidenza “ ). E devo scorrere 1 o 2 pagine per trovare gli attuali.


Si ci sono topic in evidenza fissati in alto con poco senso


----------



## pazzomania (30 Luglio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io ne vedo solo un paio, tra l'altro alcune news vecchissime le ho già depennate.
> Tu ne vedi una/due pagine?
> Prova a fare uno screen...


Come si fa a depennarle?
Che intendi?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come si fa a depennarle?
> Che intendi?



Posso togliere i topic in evidenza inutili con i miei super mega poteri da mod 
Ho tolto ieri una news in evidenza "Mandzukic e Ibra potenza di fuoco". Segnalate quelli che trovate, io non ne vedo molti altri.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Posso togliere i topic in evidenza inutili con i miei super mega poteri da mod
> Ho tolto ieri una news in evidenza "Mandzukic e Ibra potenza di fuoco". Segnalate quelli che trovate, io non ne vedo molti altri.


Ok grazie, tipo ieri in calciomercato vedevo post del 2017


----------



## Raryof (31 Luglio 2021)

Visto che ne state parlando io invece vedo questi... solo nella sez. calciomercato però.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Luglio 2021)

Quelli sono regolamento, decide @admin.


----------



## admin (31 Luglio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Visto che ne state parlando io invece vedo questi... solo nella sez. calciomercato però.



Regolamento in evidenza


----------



## kipstar (1 Agosto 2021)

da smartphone meglio questa versione..
da pc forse meglio prima ..... ma ci si abitua in fretta.....


----------



## folletto (3 Agosto 2021)

Molto ma molto meglio da smartphone. Ottimo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Agosto 2021)

Non so se è già stato segnalato,ma spesso quando si utilizzano le faccine,l'invio del messaggio non va a buon fine e salta fuori questa dicitura :

_Oops! Qualcosa è andato storto.
Oops! Qualcosa è andato storto... Riprova. Potresti trovare maggiori informazioni nella consolle del browser._


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Agosto 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> "Mandzukic e Ibra potenza di fuoco"


quella non dovevi neanche metterla ahahahahha


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non so se è già stato segnalato,ma spesso quando si utilizzano le faccine,l'invio del messaggio non va a buon fine e salta fuori questa dicitura :
> 
> _Oops! Qualcosa è andato storto.
> Oops! Qualcosa è andato storto... Riprova. Potresti trovare maggiori informazioni nella consolle del browser._


mi è capitato, ma le faccine erano in quello che ho citato.
insomma non avevo capito che fosse per le faccine...


----------



## Andris (3 Agosto 2021)

io non riesco a mandare messaggi privati
vedo quelli ricevuti ma non l'opzione per mandarne uno nuovo


----------



## MissRossonera (3 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Benvenuti nel nuovo Milanwold! Come potete vedere, abbiamo cercare di conservare il più possibile la stessa struttura. Abbiamo apportato dei cambiamenti a livello grafico e soprattutto a livello di CSM. Speriamo che vi troverete bene!
> 
> C'è ancora qualcosina da fare, piano piano...


Mi piace, molto più leggero e la grafica è accattivante. Bel lavoro, Admin!


----------



## Giangy (3 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Benvenuti nel nuovo Milanwold! Come potete vedere, abbiamo cercare di conservare il più possibile la stessa struttura. Abbiamo apportato dei cambiamenti a livello grafico e soprattutto a livello di CSM. Speriamo che vi troverete bene!
> 
> C'è ancora qualcosina da fare, piano piano...


Belli i simboli del diavolo, e la tonalità di rosso più chiaro, ottimo lavoro!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non so se è già stato segnalato,ma spesso quando si utilizzano le faccine,l'invio del messaggio non va a buon fine e salta fuori questa dicitura :
> 
> _Oops! Qualcosa è andato storto.
> Oops! Qualcosa è andato storto... Riprova. Potresti trovare maggiori informazioni nella consolle del browser._



Le faccine "people", "animal" etc.. danno questo problema. Usate la prima categoria di faccine generali.

Spesso ho notato che l'errore compare anche con i quote, se nel quote c'è una faccina. Potete eliminare la faccina dentro il quote così il post viene inviato correttamente.


----------



## admin (3 Agosto 2021)

Il problema faccine dovrebbe essere risolto


----------



## Ruuddil23 (10 Agosto 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> io non riesco a mandare messaggi privati
> vedo quelli ricevuti ma non l'opzione per mandarne uno nuovo


Idem! Stesso problema, non so come iniziare una nuova conversazione privata


----------



## Ecthelion (14 Agosto 2021)

Una delle cose molto belle del nuovo Forum, e me ne sono accorto solo oggi, è che se segui una conversazione fino a un certo punto su un device, ad esempio lo smartphone, quando la riprendi dal PC mi riporta alla stessa pagina, stesso punto dove avevo lasciato! Davvero ottimo!


----------



## Raryof (14 Agosto 2021)

Come si fa a togliere il filtro che mostra solo i messaggi non letti quando si aprono i nuovi messaggi?!










Mi spiego, so bene che si può chiudere ogni volta ma vorrei che non mi riapparisse ogni salta volta di default, poi se fosse possibile avere la possibilità di metterlo come filtro a piacimento sarebbe più giusto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il problema faccine dovrebbe essere risolto


il problema faccine persiste.

altra cosa non riesco ad abituarmi al fatto che quando quoti uno e ti porta all'ultima pagina della discussione, prima bastava fare "indietro" per tornare esattamente al punto precedente e riprendere a leggere mentre ora non puoi. ti riporta alla pagina prima e quel tastino "sono stati scritti altri messaggi, li vuoi visualizzare" apre i messaggi ma non ti riporta comunque al punto di partenza.
questa cosa per me è molto scomoda che ne dite?


----------



## admin (19 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il problema faccine persiste.
> 
> altra cosa non riesco ad abituarmi al fatto che quando quoti uno e ti porta all'ultima pagina della discussione, prima bastava fare "indietro" per tornare esattamente al punto precedente e riprendere a leggere mentre ora non puoi. ti riporta alla pagina prima e quel tastino "sono stati scritti altri messaggi, li vuoi visualizzare" apre i messaggi ma non ti riporta comunque al punto di partenza.
> questa cosa per me è molto scomoda che ne dite?


CSM diverso funzioni diverse

segnala le faccine che non vanno


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> CSM diverso funzioni diverse
> 
> segnala le faccine che non vanno


mi pare fosse il sorriso con le lacrime dal ridere, se mi ricpita segnalo.

see hai soluzioni per tornare all'ultimo messaggio visto dopo un quote fammi sapere grazie.


----------



## The P (19 Agosto 2021)

@admin, non so se era stato già chiesto, ma perché alcuni utenti possono mettere i Like e altri no?


----------



## Raryof (19 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il problema faccine persiste.
> 
> altra cosa non riesco ad abituarmi al fatto che quando quoti uno e ti porta all'ultima pagina della discussione, prima bastava fare "indietro" per tornare esattamente al punto precedente e riprendere a leggere mentre ora non puoi. ti riporta alla pagina prima e quel tastino "sono stati scritti altri messaggi, li vuoi visualizzare" apre i messaggi ma non ti riporta comunque al punto di partenza.
> questa cosa per me è molto scomoda che ne dite?


 
La funzione che ti fa aprire i messaggi che sono stati scritti nel frattempo è molto comoda, sarà utile durante le partite.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Agosto 2021)

Ma come si fa a modificare i post o ad eliminarli?


----------



## Ecthelion (19 Agosto 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a modificare i post o ad eliminarli?



In calce ai tuoi post ci sono tre link, Report, Modifica e Elimina. Subito dopo l'ultima riga di testo.


----------



## princeps (19 Agosto 2021)

comunque per quanto possa contare il mio parere, da smartphone trovo più comoda questa nuova versione, quindi per me è un si per questo aggiornamento

una domanda ragazzi, ogni volta che faccio il login da smartphone se dopo qualche ora ritorno sul forum devo rifare l'accesso, c'è un modo per eludere questa cosa o bisogna fare l'accesso ogni volta? (non è dovuto all'aggiornamento anche prima per me era così)


----------



## Ecthelion (19 Agosto 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> comunque per quanto possa contare il mio parere, da smartphone trovo più comoda questa nuova versione, quindi per me è un si per questo aggiornamento
> 
> una domanda ragazzi, ogni volta che faccio il login da smartphone se dopo qualche ora ritorno sul forum devo rifare l'accesso, c'è un modo per eludere questa cosa o bisogna fare l'accesso ogni volta? (non è dovuto all'aggiornamento anche prima per me era così)



A me tiene attivo il login per giorni, sia nella vecchia che nella nuova versione del Forum.
Controlla che sul tuo smartphone non sia impostata una routine automatica che svuota i files temporanei e i cookies ogni volta che si chiude l'applicazione, oppure a intervalli periodici, qualsiasi sia l'App che usi per navigare su Internet.


----------



## admin (19 Agosto 2021)

The P ha scritto:


> @admin, non so se era stato già chiesto, ma perché alcuni utenti possono mettere i Like e altri no?


Ora dovrebbe essere ok


----------



## princeps (19 Agosto 2021)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> A me tiene attivo il login per giorni, sia nella vecchia che nella nuova versione del Forum.
> Controlla che sul tuo smartphone non sia impostata una routine automatica che svuota i files temporanei e i cookies ogni volta che si chiude l'applicazione, oppure a intervalli periodici, qualsiasi sia l'App che usi per navigare su Internet.


a me il login praticamente scade ogni volta che esco da safari e aggiorno la pagina dopo qualche minuto
grazie mille per il consiglio


----------



## gabri65 (19 Agosto 2021)

Purtroppo parecchi problemi non sono direttamente attribuibili al CSM, ma soprattutto ai vari browsers che fanno schifo, ognuno va per conto suo, con estensioni e regole spesso incompatibili. Specialmente quelli delle case madri sarebbero da buttare tutti nel cesso.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Agosto 2021)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> In calce ai tuoi post ci sono tre link, Report, Modifica e Elimina. Subito dopo l'ultima riga di testo.


Io da telefono non li vedo. Non ho nulla


----------



## admin (19 Agosto 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io da telefono non li vedo. Non ho nulla



Poi controllo i permessi. Sei in un gruppo "particolare".


----------



## hakaishin (19 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ora dovrebbe essere ok


io non posso mettere like…


----------



## hakaishin (19 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Poi controllo i permessi. Sei in un gruppo "particolare".


Ah ecco lo supponevo..


----------



## Raryof (19 Agosto 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> io non posso mettere like…


Sei ospite.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sei ospite.


Peccato


----------



## The P (19 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ora dovrebbe essere ok


Fantastico, grazie!


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Benvenuti nel nuovo Milanwold! Come potete vedere, abbiamo cercare di conservare il più possibile la stessa struttura. Abbiamo apportato dei cambiamenti a livello grafico e soprattutto a livello di CSM. Speriamo che vi troverete bene!
> 
> C'è ancora qualcosina da fare, piano piano...


Ho aspettato un pò a scrivere qui perchè queste settimane non sono passato molto e volevo capire se sarebbe cambiato qualcosa ma vedo che non cambia almeno a me.
Sono sempre aperto alla modernizzazzione e agli aggiornamenti e in passato ho gestito anche io dei forum, ma c'è una cosa che proprio faccio fatica a digerire:
in qualsiasi forum se leggi un topic o se apri il forum poi chiudi e lo riapri tutti i messaggi e topic precedenti letti non sono più in grassetto, ma qui rimangono tutti uguali allo stesso modo. Intendo i topic dentro le sezioni, ance segnandoli come già letti. Solo il diavoletto diventa rosso se ci sono messaggi nuovi ma poi dentro sono tutti evidenziati allo stesso modo. Per sapere se ci sono nuovi messaggi bisogna guardare quanti minuti fa è stato scritto l'ultimo messaggio.
Non si potrebbe fare qualcosa per questo?


----------



## pazzomania (21 Agosto 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ho aspettato un pò a scrivere qui perchè queste settimane non sono passato molto e volevo capire se sarebbe cambiato qualcosa ma vedo che non cambia almeno a me.
> Sono sempre aperto alla modernizzazzione e agli aggiornamenti e in passato ho gestito anche io dei forum, ma c'è una cosa che proprio faccio fatica a digerire:
> in qualsiasi forum se leggi un topic o se apri il forum poi chiudi e lo riapri tutti i messaggi e topic precedenti letti non sono più in grassetto, ma qui rimangono tutti uguali allo stesso modo. Intendo i topic dentro le sezioni, ance segnandoli come già letti. Solo il diavoletto diventa rosso se ci sono messaggi nuovi ma poi dentro sono tutti evidenziati allo stesso modo. Per sapere se ci sono nuovi messaggi bisogna guardare quanti minuti fa è stato scritto l'ultimo messaggio.
> Non si potrebbe fare qualcosa per questo?


Ho già fatto questa battaglia settimane fa.

Siamo nerd vecchio stampo noi due, nessuno ha difficoltà tranne me e a te, l'usufruitore medio non ne ha bisogno.

Per me è assolutamente incredibile, ma d' altronde se nessuno se ne accorge il problema è nostro.

Casualmente pure io creavo siti e programmavo Php circa 20 anni fa.
Vediamo il dettaglio fondamentale

Su questa storia del grassetto praticamente si è sempre basata la mia navigazione sul forum, oggi nulla, quasi facevo fatica a spiegare cosa intendevo, ero quasi frustrato perché nessun amico del forum pareva usasse questa funzione (ma come fanno a navigare?)


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2021)

Come già detto, stiamo vedendo. Gli impegni sono tanti. Si fa quel che si può.

Che palle fare polemiche su tutto. 

Quando avremo novità vi faremo sapere.


----------

